# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  إذا أردت أن ترسخ في نفسك أصول مسائل العلم فعليك بما يأتي...........

## أبو فهر السلفي

*الحمد لله وكفى وصلاة وسلاماً على عبده المصطفى وآله الطاهرين وصحبه المستوفين الشرفا...

على الرغم من الكثرة الكاثرة المتزرة بإزار العلم وطلبه=إلا أني وجدت أنه يسهل عليك أن ترد أصول هذه الكثرة إلى صنفين لا يخرج عنهما إلا القليل النادر....

الصنف الأول: أولئك النفر المبارك من طلاب العلم الذين هدوا إلى المنهجية الصحيحة في طلب العلم..فانطلقوا بعزم وهمة يصحبهما تأنٍ وتدرج،طلباً للمعالي وثنياً للركب بين يدي أهل العلم...حتى إذا قضى الواحد منهم وطره من متون العلم وأصوله فجأته حقيقة كونه سيقبل على مرحلة جديدة إعتاد أهل العلم في زماننا أن يتركوا الطالب فيها وشأنه وهمته ووعيه وعزمه....اللهم إلا إشارات قليلة وتوجيهات مجملة...فيشتغل بالبحث والتفتيش تارة....وأخرى بجرد المطولات...وبالم  احنات الجدلية باقي التارات...

وبعد سنوات.............

يرجع الطالب بصره إلى محفوظه القديم وعلمه العتيق فلا يجد إلا جذاذات وفتات....لمحات ولفتات....ويصبح رأس ماله: على ما أظن وفيما أذكر...

الصنف الثاني: هم أولئك النفر غير المبارك من طلاب العلم...ممن طلبوا السهولة وآثروا الدعة...ورضوا بعلم مستنسخ لقيط...جماعه كلمة من هنا....وأخرى من هناك...فيتكلمون في المسائل الكبار وقضايا الساعة....وما سهل أمره وقرب مأخذه وخفت مؤنته...واعتبر بحالهم...تجدهم متدثرين بعباءة التحرير والتقرير إذا كان الحديث في مسائل الإيمان والكفر والجهاد...وذلك ليسر مناطاتها ووضوح رؤوس مسائلها...فإذا رمت من أحدهم أن يقف في وجه أشعري متكلم متفيهق بغيض فرَ منك طالب العلم المحرر منشدأً نفسه:

ليس هذا بعشك فادرجي
فما في هذه المجالات يظهر علمه وتلوح فطنته...فعلى السهل طبع...واليسر أراد....والتعالم رأٍس مناقبه... 

فإن قلت: فما جماع آفة الصنفين(؟؟؟)

قلت لك:  أما الصنف الثاني ففاقد لأدنى درجات القابلية للمعالجة فآفته من أ،واع الوباء والعياذ بالله...وأول درجات النجاة هو العود على بدء إلى أصالة الطلب بضبط المختصرات واستحضار الشروحات ثم الإفاضة إلى المطولات...

فإن فعل ووصل على مرتبة البحث والتفتيش فإنا نوصيه ونوصي أهل الصنف ألأول وكل طالب علم وداعية يريد رسوخ العلم في النفس،فيكون ضابطأ للعلم متقناً له فا يتفلت منه =أن يحرص على ما يلي...

1- أن يخلص لله تعالى النية في الطلب والتحصيل..
2- أن يعمل بعلمه فهذا من أهم عوامل تثبيت العلم..
3- الحرص على ضبط التعريفات والتقسيمات والفروق والضوابط وفرائد الفوائد...
4- مذاكرة العلم مع النفس ومع الغير ...
5- أن يحرص على استحضار الدرس عن ظهر قلب كأنما سيشرحه...
6- أن يحرص على حفظ متن واحد على الأقل في كل علم وليكن من المتون الجوامع وهي في نظري:

1- سلم الوصول
2- الواسطية
3- كشف الشبهات
4- ألفية ابن مالك،ولامية الأفعال.
5- قواعد الأصول ومعاقد الفصول.
6- نخبة الفكر.
7- السلم المنورق.
8- زاد المستقنع.
9- بلوغ المرام.
10-  لجوهر المكنون.

7- أن يحرص الطالب على عدد معي نمن الكتب في كل فن يكرر النظر فيها كل فترة على امتداد عمره وحبذا لو اتكأ عليها في شروحه وتدريسه ،ومنها على سبيل المثال:

الاعتقاد

1- حاشية ابن قاسم على كتاب التوحيد أو الدر النضيد لسليمان بن حمدان.
2- شرح كشف الشبهات للهبدان.
3- شرح الواسطية لابن عثيمين.
4- شرح التدمرية للبراك.
5- شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبي العز.

 التفسير وأصوله وعلوم القرآن.
 1- تفسير ابن كثير.
2- تفسير القرطبي.
3- تفسير الألوسي.
4- فصول في أصول التفسير لمساعد الطيار مع شرح مقدمة التفسير له.
5- المقدمات الأساسية في علوم القرآن للجديع.
6- التفسير والمفسرون للذهبي.

الحديث وعلومه

1- فتح الباري.
2- شرح مسلم للنووي.
3- التمهيد لابن عبد البر.
4- النكت على ابن الصلاح لابن حجر.
5- فتح المغيث.
6- تحرير علوم الحديث.

الفقه

1- المغني.
2-المجموع
3-المحلى
4-مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام.
5- حاشية الروض المربع(للحنابلة)  .

أصول الفقه.

1- البحر المحيط.
2- شرح الكوكب المنير.
3- إعلام الموقعين.
4- معالم أصول الفقه للجيزاني.
5- تفسير النصوص لمحمد أديب صالح.
6- المسائل المشتركة لمحمد العروسي عبد القادر.

القواعد الفقهية.

1-الفوائد الجنية للفاداني.
2- المدخل الفقهي العام للزرقا.
3- مصنفات الدكتور يعقوب الباحسين.

النحو.

1-شرح ابن عقيل.
2- مغني اللبيب.
3- النحو الوافي لعباس حسن.

الصرف.

1- شذا العرف.
2- المستقصى للدكتور عبد اللطيف الخطيب.

 البلاغة.

1- الإيضاح للخطيب القزويني.
2- مصنفات الدكتور محمد أبي موسى.

 المنطق:

1- توشيح عبد السلام على السلم مع شرحهما.
2- ضوابط المعرفة للميداني.

وصلِ اللهم وسلم وبارك على عبدك ونبيك ورسولك محمد*...........

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم 

وصايا قيمة وتذكرة نافعة .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*وفيكم بارك الله...

ونفعنا الله وإياكم في الدارين بما نكتب..........*

----------


## أبوالفداء الأزهري

بارك الله فيك وارجو من فضيلتك عدم حرماننا من كلامك الطيب النافع جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالله العلي

ماأروع هذا !!
بارك الله فيك أبافهر .

----------


## الخالدي

جزاك الله خيراً ، تنظير جميل ، لكن هل يُطبّق أم لا ..

----------


## أبومنصور

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## المحرر

جزاك الله خيراً ، وبارك فيك .

----------


## آل عامر

أحسن الله إليك أخي المفضال ،وبارك الله لك في علمك وعمرك

----------


## عصام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ونفعنا الله بما نكتب...

----------


## أحمد العراقي

جزاكم الله خيرًا أبا فهر .
عندي سؤال أرجو إفادتي بالإجابة عنه : و هو يتعلق بدراسة التفسير ، كيف تكون ؟
أعني كيف يبدأ به الطالب ؟ و كيف يترقى ؟ ما الذي يحتاج أن يعرفه عندما يبدأ بدراسة التفسير من علوم آلة و غيرها ؟
هل يقرأ في أصول التفسير قبل البدأ به - كالقراءة في مقدمة شيخ الإسلام - و غيره ؟ 
أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعكم و ينفع بكم .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب...
لبعض مشايخنا طريقة في التفسير أتت ثماراً لم أعهدها في غيرها من الطرق...وتتلخص في التالي:
*المرحلة الأولى:*
1-حفظ كتاب كلمات القرآن لمخلوف.
2-مدارسة وحفظ كتاب الصحي المسند من أسباب النزول للوادعي.
3-مدارسة الوجيز للواحدي.
*المرحلة الثانية:*
1-المقدمات الأساسية في علوم القرآن.
2-فصول في أصول التفسير لمساعد الطيار.
3-أنواع التصانيف المتعلقة بالقرآن للطيار.
4-التسهيل لتأويل التنزيل لابن جزي الكلبي.
*المرحلة الثالثة:*
1-شرح مقدمة أصول التفسير للطيار.
2-التفسير والمفسرون للذهبي .
3-مدارسة وتلخيص تفسير ابن كثير.
وهنا توقف الشيخ ليترك المجال للمتخصصين ليرسموا ملامح مرحلة التخصص.
تنبيه مهم: قبل البدء بالمرحلة الثالثة لابد أن يكون الطالب قد انتهى من المرحلة الأولى في النحو والصرف والبلاغة والفقه والاعتقاد والحديث

----------


## أحمد العراقي

جزاك الله تعالى خيرًا .

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

رُؤْيةٌ شَامِلةٌ، وَتَوْجِيهٌ سَدِيدٌ.
نَفَعَ اللهُ بِكُمْ، يَا أَبَا فِهْرٍ.

لِلتَّذْكِيرِ وَالإِفَادَةِ

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

تشكر يا شيخ أبا فهر ..ارجو من الله تعالى التوفيق لتطبيق أحسن ما أسمع.

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## حارث البديع

ياسلام جميل بوركت.

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

السلام عليك ابى فهر بارك الله فى وقتك أينم حللت
قلت رايك فى التفسير 
نريد الآنتفاع منك فى طريقة فى أصول الفقة حتى يصبح أصولى متين
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## نضال مشهود

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الفاضل .



> *
> 1- توشيح عبد السلام على السلم مع شرحهما.
> 2- ضوابط المعرفة للميداني.
> *


يعنى مصطحبا (نقض المنطق) لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والجزء المخصص للمنطق من مجموع فتاواه .

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزيتم خيراً

----------

